# Operation URGENT FURY



## DA SWO (Oct 25, 2012)

Didn't see anything posted.

This is one of a few photos that continues to give me pause. (No I didn't take it).

IMHO: The "modern" Rangers became a household word on this day in 1983.


----------



## RetPara (Oct 25, 2012)

Damn straight Skippy!   It was a long night for us on the planning side sweating it out.  It actually kicked into gear 2 days earlier when we lost a SEAL team in a high seas. 

OUF was no where near being a text box op, but it marked the graduation of not just the Rangers, nor the Army, but the entire US military as a whole from the Vietnam era.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 25, 2013)

Bumpity bump bump.

30 Years, time went by fast.

Remembering those who gave all.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 25, 2013)

Thirty years is a long time.  I was eight years old when his happened and feel privileged the have been led by men who  participated in this operation.  

RIP to those who didn't make it home.  Save me a seat at the table.


----------

